# Early warning detection system



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

you can get a cabinet door alarm if you have small childen, it lets you know when they have got into something they arent supposed to be in, and just drill a simple hole in it get a thin piece of string, mount the alarm on a tree and tie the end of the string or wire off to another tree and it will act as a trip wire to let you know when someone has tripped it. 
Camouflage it and your set.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tin cans and fishing line.

BTW as a mom of a toddler I use cabinet locks to keep her out of the cabinets.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Redneckified (Jan 16, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Tin cans and fishing line.
> 
> BTW as a mom of a toddler I use cabinet locks to keep her out of the cabinets.


That would work great too.!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

or a simple driveway alarm.
http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html

or 12 gauge alarm
http://www.hi-vel.com/Catalog__25/Perimeter_Alarm_Systems___Acce/perimeter_alarm_systems___acce.html


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> ...or 12 gauge alarm
> http://www.hi-vel.com/Catalog__25/Perimeter_Alarm_Systems___Acce/perimeter_alarm_systems___acce.html


Couldn't find a link or telephone number on how to order?!

Buried in the links is a link to a different web sight. On that sight is a telephone number and a email address. No online ordering.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> or a simple driveway alarm.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


I have found these to be so sensitive, that a squirrel or even a cluster of blowing leaves will set them off.

I had to turn mine off because my cat would sound the alarm ... from 20 feet away!!


----------



## robinray649 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Wondering about frequency*

Wondered if you got several of them would they be on different frequencies or would they all be the same. The reason being is if they are on different freqs then you could set several of them around a perimeter and know the point of access by which one went off. If they are all the same freq then still would be useful but hard to determine the point of access. Still I like it.:2thumb:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Why use alert systems that requires batteries when passive systems are available?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

robinray649 said:


> Wondered if you got several of them would they be on different frequencies or would they all be the same. The reason being is if they are on different freqs then you could set several of them around a perimeter and know the point of access by which one went off. If they are all the same freq then still would be useful but hard to determine the point of access. Still I like it.


I tried that.

Squirrels, dogs, cats, raccoons, leaves still set them off. They all sound the same, so you have to be looking *right at it* when it chimes to know which one it was that went off. It beeps for one second then is quiet, so you literally have to be with the receivers (all of them) and be paying close attention when it goes off.

If you are doing any thing else at all, you won't catch it.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I have found these to be so sensitive, that a squirrel or even a cluster of blowing leaves will set them off.
> 
> I had to turn mine off because my cat would sound the alarm ... from 20 feet away!!


The deer were always setting our off and sometimes I was pretty sure the wind blowing a tall blade of grass or leaves on the tree would set it off. Probably the neighbors cat was doing it as well. I seldom use it anymore.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> The deer were always setting our off and sometimes I was pretty sure the wind blowing a tall blade of grass or leaves on the tree would set it off. Probably the neighbors cat was doing it as well. I seldom use it anymore.


I have thought about placing mine in the back of a wooden "mortar barrel", LOL!

About 8" x8" and about 12" long - - - that way it only detects what is right in front of it, not the stuff above, below and to the sides. If someone walks past it should set it off.

BTW, Robin Ray 649, they have like 16 different frequencies available. If you go to the store you can choose by number which ones you want.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Anything that uses a string would also be tripped by most animals and possibly even the wind/branch. Very few things in life are fool-proof. There are several options including a 'night watchman' and video monitoring but everything has drawbacks. Oviously it also depends if you are talking about now or after WORL; big change in options.
Good idea Linc about making it directional!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Seismic alarm using Geophones*

I built this with kits from BGMicro, it uses geophone sensors, each run in conjunction with my CCTV cameras...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice to hear from you again, Bunkerbob.

Care to add a few more details about your system?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Nice to hear from you again, Bunkerbob.
> 
> Care to add a few more details about your system?


Sorry, I usually post too much, the geophones will alert me to which camera to access though. High def and IR capable cameras linked to every TV in the house, wired that way when I built the home.
I have been extremely busy prepping, not much forum time.

BB


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Only thing I have is the canine companion alarm. She is young enough to be able to hear something and run to whatever window to check it out. Granted it is not a 100 yard alarm but she will give me enough heads up to be prepared and take stock of the situation. Besides, as cold as it has been I prefer to wait for whatever to come inside for me to deal with them rather than me bundling up and going out to look for trouble.


----------

